

If I make enough money now, I can quit and do what I really love later. - smanek
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/66/mylife.html?page=0%2C0

======
t0pj
_Most of us don't get epiphanies. We only get a whisper -- a faint urge.
That's it. That's the call. It's up to you to do the work of discovery, to
connect it to an answer._

 _Of course, there's never a single right answer. At some point, it feels
right enough that you choose, and the energy formerly spent casting about is
now devoted to making your choice fruitful._

Pearls of wisdom summed up nicely.

~~~
alexmat
I just read the whole article then came here for comments... I wish I had just
started with the comments. Perfect summary.

------
wumi
good article, but why do these publications (read: Forbes) insist on drawing
out articles to 9 or 10 different pages? Awesome for page views, very annoying
as a reader.

~~~
cstejerean
first thing I do when I see such an article is look for the printable view
link.

------
frankus
His books are well worth a read ("What Should I do with my Life?" and "Why do
I Love These People?"), and they're nice commuting/bedtime reading because
they're a bunch of short vignettes that follow a general theme.

And as far as I could glean from a 30-minute reading, he's a real _mensch_.

